# Big ole plug



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i've seen a few pin and sleeve devices on generators


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Aren't they fun to terminate? lol.. Done 100 amp ones with teck and that is a good way to test your patience..


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Aren't they fun to terminate? lol.. Done 100 amp ones with teck and that is a good way to test your patience..


Yes my patient got tested when I had to terminate those ones, hopefully never again.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

have used induction solder guns to make up 3 phase plugs that size. also used to bring shore power onto boat w/plugs like that, but were sized 400 Amps 3 phase 460.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Done 100's of them, 
TIP watch the end of the cable " the twist direction" one end of the cable will line up with the pins. if you get my drift.
Used Crouse-Hinds Arkite.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

It Just takes time, I was on a temp power crew did alot of them.


glen1971 said:


> Aren't they fun to terminate? lol.. Done 100 amp ones with teck and that is a good way to test your patience..


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

greenman said:


> Done 100's of them,
> TIP watch the end of the cable " the twist direction" one end of the cable will line up with the pins. if you get my drift.
> Used Crouse-Hinds Arkite.


Just like with an extension cord and cord caps...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Back in the day of the main frames they were everywhere.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pita, but so is devicenet cable ends.... Way small, but still a pita!


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

The ones I did were for a mine and it was extra flexible cable so lots of little strands and if you didn't line it up perfect the wire would bend and then you would have a bi^&* of time getting them in the hole they were suppose to go in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Aren't they fun to terminate? lol.. Done 100 amp ones with teck and that is a good way to test your patience..


I doubt they are listed for use with 'teck cable'.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

It was going to a demag machine can honestly say I've never seen 3/0 exstention cord lol


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I doubt they are listed for use with 'teck cable'.


Never had an issue with an inspector calling it up here...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I doubt they are listed for use with 'teck cable'.


I know we use pin and sleeves and meltric decontactors with threaded hubs a lot. I never looked too far in to what you can actually thread in there technically. 

Hubble calls theirs liquidtight adapters, meltric has a handle option that they say are threaded "to receive cord grips or conduit fittings."


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

yep...


JoeKP said:


> Just like with an extension cord and cord caps...


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

cab -tire? soow?


darren79 said:


> The ones I did were for a mine and it was extra flexible cable so lots of little strands and if you didn't line it up perfect the wire would bend and then you would have a bi^&* of time getting them in the hole they were suppose to go in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I know we use pin and sleeves and meltric decontactors with threaded hubs a lot. I never looked too far in to what you can actually thread in there technically.
> 
> Hubble calls theirs liquidtight adapters, meltric has a handle option that they say are threaded "to receive cord grips or conduit fittings."


Usallly listed for flexible cords with fine stranding.

The same deal as installing a cord cap on the end of NM.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Last pin and sleeves I installed were Appleton so I had the cut sheets laying around, figured I'd read them. 



> Powertite Adapters
> NPT Standard Pipe Threads Accommodate Rigid Metal Conduit or Standard Connectors for Flexible Conduit, Armored Cable and Non-Metallic Cable.


and



> 250 Volt D.C., 600 Volt A.C., 50-400 Hz Pressure Wire Terminals.
> Wire Recess Diameter: .281”. Wire Size Range: #10—#6 Building;
> #10—#8 Extra Flex.


Pin and sleeves on liquidtight, MC-HL or even on RMC, nipples and fittings (out of motors and equipment) are pretty common in a lot of plants. 

I don't know :wacko:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Last pin and sleeves I installed were Appleton so I had the cut sheets laying around, figured I'd read them.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I know there are on liquidtight but we are talking basically MC cable and that is not for portable use.

I highly doubt it is a proper / listed application.


----------

